

Dev-corner: Bart K. explains (and rants about) C/C++ pointers - chuhnk
http://freegamer.blogspot.com/2011/03/dev-corner-bart-k-explains-and-rants.html

======
chipsy
Compare with the Object Pascal syntax:

variable = ^Integer ( declaration )

...

variable2 := variable^ ( dereference )

To me, the vagarity of C variable/pointer syntax has always looked insane in
comparison, though I will give it the benefit of being sometimes more
powerful.

(HN can't do Pascal comments correctly.)

